# Army flight medic



## NJmedic3250

Do any US Army MEDEVAC units have their medics trained to the 18-D (special operations medic) or NREMT-P level? Or are all Army flight medics EMT-Basics with an extended scope?


----------



## Afflixion

160th SOAR or Special Operations Aviation Regiment, you cannot do this fresh out of AIT and you have to go through selection just like all other special operations units.


----------



## NJmedic3250

Are the SOAR medics the only ones that can take the 18-D course and operate at a "Paramedic" level?


----------



## Afflixion

flight medic wise from an official standpoint yes, although just about every dust off encourages their flight medics to go for their paramedic. flight medics or all army medics for that matter, do not work as a EMT-B in that aspect. We all work off our BN surgeon who lets you do whatever he is comfortable letting you do, when I was on the line my surgeon let me tube, sutures, chest tube, minor surgical procedures i.e. ingrown toe nail removal and the like. On top of the normal medic stuff like surgical crics, NCD, and the like


----------



## NJmedic3250

Interesting. That helps. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Afflixion

Not a problem, you thinking of enlisting?


----------



## NJmedic3250

Yes I am. I just wanted to be sure that I could not only maintain my Paramedic cert but also utilize ALS skills during my enlistment. Since I am sure you cannot work as a civilian paramedic in addition to being active duty...


----------



## Afflixion

maintaining your cert in the military is the easiest thing you can do! you just tell your BN surgeon your about to expire he writes up a memo stating what CEUs he has "instructed" you with and you turn it into NREMT and the recert you, army pays for most of it too


----------



## Afflixion

Also, if you inform your PSG your certified as a paramedic he will inform the doc and give you pretty much free reign at least all of my docs did.


----------



## NJmedic3250

Excellent advice. Thanks again...


----------



## Nick647

So if one either wanted to enlist as a flight medic would they have to do the following?

BCT
68W School
Be a PFC with high PFT scores and marksmanship scores
Go through chain of command to write up your interest of becoming a FM
Go to school for it?

Also, if anybody is an officer, does anybody know what to do for it?

Thanks!


----------



## h20life

Close, but I beleive you have to be an E-4 Specialist to be eligable to get the ASI 68WF6.




Nick647 said:


> So if one either wanted to enlist as a flight medic would they have to do the following?
> 
> BCT
> 68W School
> Be a PFC with high PFT scores and marksmanship scores
> Go through chain of command to write up your interest of becoming a FM
> Go to school for it?
> 
> Also, if anybody is an officer, does anybody know what to do for it?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Nick647

h20life said:


> Close, but I beleive you have to be an E-4 Specialist to be eligable to get the ASI 68WF6.



That would also make sense being an E-4 (Corporal or Specialist?)

I take it they would want somebody with experience as a 68W in that regard?

To add, would army reservists be able to do this?


----------



## jester_1269

You also have to be MOS qualified for a year.  That MIGHT be waiverable, but I'm really not sure.

68W training is fun as hell. Drinkin on the Riverwalk aint too bad either


----------



## h20life

to your question about E4 Specialist or Corporal both can apply, However you will be hard pressed to find a corporal in the medical corps because as far as i know we have many sergeants. Usually one is only promoted to corporal instead of specialist when there is a shortage of E5's to take on the non commissioned officer duties, thus they just send the duties down the line to an E4.

To your question about the reserves, Yes you can be a flight medic in the reserves. In fact there is an aviation unit near my home town that has quite a few of them. I however am not sure how the reserve component works entirely with their slots, so I can't go into detail on how to actually go about becoming one. I do know it is possible though.




Nick647 said:


> That would also make sense being an E-4 (Corporal or Specialist?)
> 
> I take it they would want somebody with experience as a 68W in that regard?
> 
> To add, would army reservists be able to do this?


----------



## EMT11KDL

Just an added thought of mind.  If you enlist with your NREMT-B or above, and are in good standing with the NREMT, and have worked on an ambulance, You can possibly enlist at e-4.  I know this is possible, because It is what Happened with me.


----------



## xshellyx

EMT11KDL said:


> Just an added thought of mind.  If you enlist with your NREMT-B or above, and are in good standing with the NREMT, and have worked on an ambulance, You can possibly enlist at e-4.  I know this is possible, because It is what Happened with me.



So just curious, I'm thinking about enlisting to be a flight medic. If you already have your NREMT-B before you enlist, what are the next steps and how long will it take to be working as a flight medic?


----------



## EMT11KDL

xshellyx said:


> So just curious, I'm thinking about enlisting to be a flight medic. If you already have your NREMT-B before you enlist, what are the next steps and how long will it take to be working as a flight medic?



First you must enlist and go through BCT (Basic Combat Training) and AIT (Advanced Individual Training) as a 68w (Health Care Specialist) school at FSHTX (Fort Sam Huston Texas).  

To achieve MOS of 68wF6
(1) Active Component in the grade of E-4 through E-5. National Guard or Reserve Component, in the grade of E-4 through E-6
(2) Qualified in the MOS 68W with a minimum of 1 year experience as a combat medic
(3) Must possess a current and qualified Class 3 Flight Physical, IAW AR 40-501
(4) Must be a volunteer for flight duty
(5) Must possess a high school diploma or GED
(6) GT Score of at least 95
(7) Must have a minimum of 24 months service time remaining (Active Duty Only)(Service time remaining for Reserve Components is governed by AGR 350-1 and AR 135-200
(8) Must possess as a minimum a current NREMT-B or higher certification (maybe National or State) and Basic Life Support (BLS) certification
(9) Security Clearance required: NONE
(10) All students must meet height and weight standards IAW AR 600-9
(11) Must be able to take a APFT with no event substitution.

All information is from this web address.  If you have any questions please feel free to PM me.

http://usasam.amedd.army.mil/_fm_course/index.htm 

Side Note: Just because you have your NREMT-B or above and you enter the Army as a SPC or CPL, you still need your TIS as a qualified 68w.  Also, when you go to FSHTX after BCT, You will have to take a test.  From this test, the Army determines what they need to teach you.  Usually already having your NREMT you are allowed to skip Phase 4 (Phase 1-3 are at bct) and go straight to Phase 5.  Phase 4 is when you would normally receive your NREMT-B.  Phase 5 is where you learn the W part of your job, "Combat/Field Medic." Once you complete this and have your graduation ceremony, that is when you get to start you TIS as a qualified MOS.


----------



## EMT11KDL

Nick647 said:


> Also, if anybody is an officer, does anybody know what to do for it?
> 
> Thanks!



if you look at a recent post of mine, you will see the correct steps on becoming 68wF6 qualified.  

Also, what do you need to know about the officer side? I am not following what you are asking.  68w is enlisted as is 68wf6.  Send me a PM with you exact question dealing with being an Officer and I will gladly answer the question.  I am just unsure what the question you are asking.


----------



## Afflixion

h20life said:


> to your question about E4 Specialist or Corporal both can apply, However you will be hard pressed to find a corporal in the medical corps because as far as i know we have many sergeants. Usually one is only promoted to corporal instead of specialist when there is a shortage of E5's to take on the non commissioned officer duties, thus they just send the duties down the line to an E4..



I'm sorry but you are wrong here, there are quite a few CPLs in most non-POG 
units. Every E-4 Flight medic for the most part is a CPL as they are also crew chiefs and in order to be a crew chief you must be a NCO.


----------

